# Minnkota Power Drive - Help! - Transducer Mount?



## drjkl1 (Jul 2, 2009)

I have a Minnkota Power Drive V2, not the unit that is sonar compatible. The guy at Bass Pro pretty much scared the bleep outta me on trying to route the transducer cable for these types of trolling motors. Kinda told me "you will cut the transducer cable!" I can't really dump $ into a new TM until it dies so any success stories on running a transducer cable safely on a Power Drive system? I'd really like to put a basic unit on the bow of the boat & I'm balking over this issue. I know someone smarter than me figured it out.....so fill me in!


----------



## zipperneck52 (May 1, 2004)

I had a pwrdrive with a transducer on it. I just left about10 in slack around the mount and taped the cord above the mount an left it free down to the motor where I taped it to the joint of the shaft and motor. Since I didn't spin the motor more than 240 degrees it didn't catch on the mount and I had no probs with interference. Hope this helps.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

I ran the cable through the handle in the front, then down to one of those giant hose clamp style transducer mounts. I used a small bungee cord at the top to retract the slack. It worked ok, until the motor died. If I end up with another Powerdrive, I'll get the one with the built in transducer. If I had it to do over, I would just come up with some kind of stick on a hinge to mount the transducer on. Then, you could just put it over the side when in use, and flip it up in the boat when not.


----------

